# Running a drain pipe through support beam



## Yoshi52 (Dec 29, 2010)

Hi,

I am in the process of planning a remodel of my basement. The main issue that I am having, is trying to figure out what to do with the existing drain pipe in my basement. It runs across the basement ceiling and is then 45'ed so the it goes beneath the main support beam of the house.

A few of my buddies who do construction work suggested that I could bore a hole through the main support beam and run the pipe through the beam. But, I could only place the hole between where the floor joists are and that I would also need jack posts on either side of the hole in order to replace the integrity of the beam.

Does this sound right?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## nsanto17 (Nov 30, 2010)

I just did something similar to this. I had to move my main above my I beam. It was running below and would not let me finish the basement the way I wanted. I was lucky and was able to put the main drain in-between the floor joints. 

I would suggest against boring holes in your main support beam. If you still wanted to proceed then I would think that putting poles on either side of the bored hole would be sufficient enough. I am looking forward to hearing other posts.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

1) Need pictures. 2) Find a better way to route the drain pipe (drop straight down if in the corner of the basement, or on a wall, where it can be placed into a closet, and cut into the slab to route into the main drain that way if under the slab). Or, place up into the joist bay to route over the main support.


----------



## Yoshi52 (Dec 29, 2010)

Hi Greg.....thanks for the reply. The pipe actually runs directly through the middle of the basement and the main is on the far side wall 5' up, so i cant run it down to the concrete. Also, the joist are only 8" and the 4" PVC Elbow ( the long sweep ) measures just about 9" high. So, being that I need a 1/8" drop (minimum code) for every foot of drain and the beam is 10' away....I would still hit the top 2" of the beam.


----------



## JohnFRWhipple (Jun 3, 2010)

*Consult a Structural Engineer*

Please consult a structural engineer on this modification. You need to understand many things to safely change your homes framing and mechanical set up.

You can seriously hurt your homes structure with a hole saw and saws all.

When boring through structure beams here in Vancouver there are strict regulations on the size and placement of the hole. No holes within 2" top or bottom and the holes max size is determined by the beam size. When exceeding these numbers often custom metal work or doubling of the beam needs to be done.

New support poles need footings and permits.

This is not a quick weekend project.

Good Luck. Work safe.

JW


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

What about routing it out the wall on that side, and just moving the main line out to the sewer? May have to talk to city hall to see where it connects in the sewer, than you may be able to go from there if that ends up being the alternative. You may end up having to have a plumber sweep it across the yard to meet up with the existing piping. If Septic tank, same thing, talk with the plumber. Getting them in there, especially with the economy, my get you a decent price, depending on the company.


----------



## TheCamper (Dec 4, 2009)

If you have a triple 2 X 8 for the girder and you are proposing to cut a hole that is 4 1/2" to 5" in diameter through the girder, leaving a total of 2 1/2" of material above and below the hole, I suggest that the proposed lally columns installed properly on either side of the hole will support the girder but any load directly above the waste line hole will not be properly supported. Although it is difficult you might want to consider cutting the girder out, installing the lally columns, cutting the joists as necessary to install a flush girder with joist hangers, if necessary, above the girder. Check to see if you have a concentrated load above. This gets into engineering and so an architect or engineer should design this. Good Luck with the project.


----------

